# De Bruyne vicinissimo al Manchester City



## MaggieCloun (9 Agosto 2015)

Secondo il Daily Star sono già state prenotate le visite per *Kevin De Bruyne* giocatore attualmente al Wolfsburg, i citizen sborseranno la bellezza di *60 milioni* per strapparlo al club tedesco.


----------



## Dumbaghi (9 Agosto 2015)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> Secondo il Daily Star sono già state prenotate le visite per *Kevin De Bruyne* giocatore attualmente al Wolfsburg, i citizen sborseranno la bellezza di *60 milioni* per strapparlo al club tedesco.



60 ? Ammazza oh.


----------



## Ma che ooh (9 Agosto 2015)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> Secondo il Daily Star sono già state prenotate le visite per *Kevin De Bruyne* giocatore attualmente al Wolfsburg, i citizen sborseranno la bellezza di *60 milioni* per strapparlo al club tedesco.



Chi lo ha visto giocare, quei soldi li vale tutti, o almeno sono meno scandalosi dei 68 per Sterilng


----------



## Torros (9 Agosto 2015)

Si ma è da vedere se riesce ad adattarsi al City. Un conto è fare il fenomeno al Wolfsburg, un conto al City.
E' cmq alla prima stagione ad alto livello, ci andrei piano. 
Per me il City ha cmq altri problemi più grandi, in difesa e a centrocampo.


----------



## mefisto94 (9 Agosto 2015)

Grande acquisto, anche per il futuro (come Sterling).


----------



## Pamparulez (9 Agosto 2015)

Ne spendo piu volentieri 60 per lui che 68 per sterling.
Comunque a quella cifra giusto venderlo...


----------



## Fabregas (9 Agosto 2015)

Questi spendono 128M per due giocatori come fossero noccioline


----------



## Smarx10 (9 Agosto 2015)

Un tempo con 130 milioni ti compravi Ibrahimovic e Kakà... Adesso due giovani che per carità, saranno forti quanto vuoi, ma hanno fatto una-due stagioni ad alti livelli e non hanno dimostrato ancora nulla. I prezzi sono veramente impazziti.


----------



## pennyhill (9 Agosto 2015)

Sterling, De Bruyne, Silva dietro Agüero. 

Quindi questa volta invece di 85, in campionato segneranno 100 gol, subendone 50.


----------



## Torros (10 Agosto 2015)

pennyhill ha scritto:


> Sterling, De Bruyne, Silva dietro Agüero.
> 
> Quindi questa volta invece di 85, in campionato segneranno 100 gol, subendone 50.



Mahh sui cross, chi ci va a colpire di testa? 
Io Aguero non l'ho mai visto benissimo come prima punta sinceramente, meglio seconda punta..


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (10 Agosto 2015)

pennyhill ha scritto:


> *Sterling, De Bruyne, Silva dietro Agüero*.
> 
> Quindi questa volta invece di 85, in campionato segneranno 100 gol, subendone 50.


Maronna


----------



## Aragorn (10 Agosto 2015)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> Secondo il Daily Star sono già state prenotate le visite per *Kevin De Bruyne* giocatore attualmente al Wolfsburg, i citizen sborseranno la bellezza di *60 milioni* per strapparlo al club tedesco.



Se lo prendono diventano i seri candidati alla vittoria finale in Premier. E chissà che non comincino anche a combinare qualcosa di decente in Champions.


----------



## juventino (10 Agosto 2015)

pennyhill ha scritto:


> Sterling, De Bruyne, Silva dietro Agüero.
> 
> Quindi questa volta invece di 85, in campionato segneranno 100 gol, subendone 50.



Tutto bellissimo, tutto fantastico, ma intanto in panchina ci sta ancora Pellegrini. Inoltre penso che, almeno per quest'anno, il Borgo dei Lupi non si priverà di De Bruyne.


----------



## pennyhill (10 Agosto 2015)

Torros ha scritto:


> Mahh sui cross, chi ci va a colpire di testa?
> Io Aguero non l'ho mai visto benissimo come prima punta sinceramente, meglio seconda punta..



Bella domanda. Comunque nella scorsa stagione, in quelle 20 gare circa che ha giocato da punto di riferimento avanzato, aveva una media di un gol a partita. Ovviamente a una prima punta non si chiedono solo gol, penso al nostro Menez.


----------



## Renegade (10 Agosto 2015)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Maronna



Tanto escono subito in Europa e non vincono la Premier. Che sarebbe la stessa sorte del PSG eh, solo che i parigini hanno la fortuna di giocare in un campionato di bassissimo livello privo di avversari.
Mi spiace se De Bruyne accetti davvero tale destinazione. Andrà a rovinarsi tanto quanto si sono rovinati Silva, Aguero ecc a livello di club. Esistono i Real Madrid, lo United, il Barcellona, il Bayern ecc. Se avessero scelto squadre blasonate rinunciando al Dio denaro probabilmente avrebbero vinto molto di più.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (10 Agosto 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> Tanto escono subito in Europa e non vincono la Premier. Che sarebbe la stessa sorte del PSG eh, solo che i parigini hanno la fortuna di giocare in un campionato di bassissimo livello privo di avversari.
> Mi spiace se De Bruyne accetti davvero tale destinazione. Andrà a rovinarsi tanto quanto si sono rovinati Silva, Aguero ecc a livello di club. Esistono i Real Madrid, lo United, il Barcellona, il Bayern ecc. Se avessero scelto squadre blasonate rinunciando al Dio denaro probabilmente avrebbero vinto molto di più.


È una squadra che ha senso e tanto, non soltanto davanti ma anche dietro. Il problema è in panchina, perché con un tecnico serio potrebbe essere una rosa da Champions.


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (10 Agosto 2015)

Si ma in difesa? Puntano sulla ripresa di Kompany e Mangala? E i terzini? Mah.
Comunque il City il prossimo anno con Guardiola(o chi per lui) sarà tutt'altra squadra probabilmente.


----------



## Torros (10 Agosto 2015)

Per me anche il centrocampo non è granché. Toure è in calo netto e non fa interdizione, praticamente è un altro trequartista aggiunto.
Fernandinio è un ottimo mediano ma nulla più di questo. 
Per me la differenza tra loro e il Psg e che il psg spende meglio e ha una formazione che è più squadra.


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (10 Agosto 2015)

Torros ha scritto:


> Per me anche il centrocampo non è granché. Toure è in calo netto e non fa interdizione, praticamente è un altro trequartista aggiunto.
> Fernandinio è un ottimo mediano ma nulla più di questo.
> Per me la differenza tra loro e il Psg e che il psg spende meglio e ha una formazione che è più squadra.



Assolutamente il PSG non compra sempre figurine che vanno di moda come fanno loro. O almeno se li compra cerca di metterli in un sistema di gioco ben collaudato.


----------



## O Animal (10 Agosto 2015)

DMZtheRockBear ha scritto:


> Si ma in difesa? Puntano sulla ripresa di Kompany e Mangala? E i terzini? Mah.
> Comunque il City il prossimo anno con Guardiola(o chi per lui) sarà tutt'altra squadra probabilmente.



3 giorni fa Pellegrini ha rinnovato fino al 2017...


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (10 Agosto 2015)

O Animal ha scritto:


> 3 giorni fa Pellegrini ha rinnovato fino al 2017...



Non si faranno problemi a esonerarlo se non vince nulla di nuovo


----------



## Schism75 (10 Agosto 2015)

Kevin...


----------



## Serginho (11 Agosto 2015)

Ma Nasri che fa? Rimane ancora a far panchina li'?

De Bruyne comunque fortissimo, ci starebbe da dio come trequartista al Milan, ma purtroppo non e' piu' roba per noi


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (11 Agosto 2015)

*Secondo il Guardian, il Manchester City fa sul serio per Kevin De Bruyne. Il Wolfsburg sembra aver rifiutato la prima offerta del club inglese e per questo il City e' pronto a rilanciare offrendo circa 66 milioni di euro.*


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (11 Agosto 2015)

Interista Diventi Pazzo ha scritto:


> *Secondo il Guardian, il Manchester City fa sul serio per Kevin De Bruyne. Il Wolfsburg sembra aver rifiutato la prima offerta del club inglese e per questo il City e' pronto a rilanciare offrendo circa 66 milioni di euro.*


Poco meno di quanto abbiamo speso noi oggi. Ecco perché è anche difficile fare mercato, con un De Bruyne se ne va tutto il budget estivo.


----------

